# Little miss farty pants



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I started Tilly on raw on tues. 
she loves it and is doing great, 
But she has really smelly wind, 
Anyone have any experience with this. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No quite the opposite in fact...give it a few more days ...her tummy may just be adapting to a new way of feeding.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would guess just like Colin said...she just needs a little time to switch over...does miss fussy pants like the raw??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yep loves the meaty parts. Not to fussed with the veg 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Agree with Colin, it's probably her system flushing out all the unwanted bits and pieces, detoxing! The only time my two ever have farts is if they are on a back up kibble.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Mandy has been on kibble for 11 years. I switched her to raw last Monday. She was sick Tuesday, so I gave her smaller portions, and she has been fine since. She was windy the first day too. On the plus side she seems to be more active. And I think less nervous! Max is just great and no wind!


----------

